# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  العطلة هالسنة ..

## تعشق ابوهاا

:cool: هلا والله شبااب صباياا


وحشتووني مرررررررررررررة

المهم .. اني قاعدة اسمع اشاااعاات واجد عن ابتداء المدرسة وعن تمديد العطله

بسبب انفلونزا الخنازير الله يبعدنا وياكم عنهاا

ناس يقولووو ان المدرسة بتبتدي في 1 محرم ونا يقولوو بعد عيد الحجاج


وووووووووو



فأحناا متحيرين ونبغى نعرف متى بتبتدي المدرسة بالضبط وشنووو رايكم في تمديد العطلع وتأجيل الدراسة



وشلوون قضيتوو عطلتكم هالسنة وشلووون رمشاان والعطله وياكم



















ولي طلع انشاء الله على الموضوع مرة ثانية



 :wacko:  :toung:  :bigsmile:  :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو 
في البداية بالنسبة لبدأ الدراسة لسة القرارات مو حاسمة والمشاورات قائمة 
بين وزارتي الصحة والتعليم
والمفرووض انو تتخذ الأجراءات المناسبة في التأجيل او لا مثل ما صدر بأحد
القرارات ان وزارة الصحة راح اتكثف من برامجها التوعوية حول المرض في المدارس 
وعلى مسامع الطلاب والمدرسين وراح اتوفر مقاييس حرارة ووو 
الأجازة قضيناها في البيت بين هموم وافراح والله يجيب الأفراح الينا واليكم والى المؤمنين 
بحق هالشهر الفضيل 
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن 
اختش 
عفاف الهدى

----------


## تعشق ابوهاا

مشكورة خيتوووو على المشاركة الجميلة

واتمنى اني اشوف ردود باقي الاعضاااء

دمتم بود

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..}
طرح حلوو ..!
أول شي الدرآسه تبدأ 14 شوآل ..
ومـآفي تأجيل ولآ شي ..{
وهالخبر أكيد من وزير التربيه ..}
وهالمرض الله يكفأنآ الشر لو ربي كـآتب يصيبنآ المرض
بيصيب حتى مع التأجيل .. 
بس الوآحد يـآخذ حطيته وحذره ويعمل بالأسبـآب .. 
بالنسبه لي مع إني مو من محبين جو الجآمعه والأجآزه رآحه نفسيـآ .. 
بس لآ أؤيد فكرة تأجيل الدرآسه .. 
عمرنـآ يمشي وأإحنـآ ندرس .. 
وهالجآمعه ملييت من التواجد فيها ~
ونبي نخلص ونتخرج بلآش هالتأجيل ..}
ونفس الشي بالنسبه للمدآرس ..
النـآس صـآرت سطل فـآضي والسبب الأجآزه وعلى النوم والسهر ..
الأجآزه مدتهآ حلوه وكـآفيه أنهآ تريح النفسيه .. 
والمرض إن شآلله مـآ يصيب حد ..}
تسسلم الإأنـآمل ..
ويمكن لي عودة ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

مثل مقالت كبريـآء ماراح تتأجل ..
ولله انتظرهـآ متى تفتح .. مليت من الإجــآآزهـ روتيييين يوومي .,.
بالنسبه للإجـآزهـ ..
صارت فيها اشياااء حلووه وفيها اشياااء نكد وهم وحزن وغم 
فيها طلعات وجيات وجمعـآت بس بعد ابغى المدارس تفتح .. 
مو دفاره فيني بس ولله صاارت ممله .,,
يسلموووو

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

سلام .... أخباركم 
طبعاً مثل ما قالت الاخت كبرياء الإجازة ما راح تتمدد 
على حسب ما سمعت من بعض أقاربي المدرسين 
وطبعاً أني أتمنى ما تتأجل لاني أحس حياتي أكثر تنظيم في أيام الدراسة 

وأما بالنسبة لكيف كانت الإجازة : 

روووووووووعة لأني عندي أخ يدرس برّى طول السنة ... وألحين رجع إجازة شهر وبيقضيه في البلد ومررررة مبسوطين بوجوده حوالينا 
وطبعاً ما ننسى رووعة شهر رمضان وقرأت القرآن 
وليالي رمضان الحلوة وصلة الرحم 
والمحاضرات المفيدة 

وفي الأخير ما ننسى الأكلات اللذيذة وفرحتنا بالإفطار 
 :ongue: 

تحياتي 

تقبلي مروري  :bigsmile:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مشكوره خيتو على الطرح الله يكفينا وياكم من الشر تحياتي

----------

